# Tivo Edge artifacts / flashes when streaming recorded shows to ipad



## Joshua Wales (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm seeing these artifacts, they look like full screen white flashes but when recorded in slow motion they're grey boxes that expand across the screen. They vary greatly in frequency from 15 seconds apart to minutes apart or not at all.


They don't show up when playing videos on the tivo itself so they're not in the original recording, but we watch most of our tivo content on iPhones and ipads.

They show up on multiple devices.

They don't appear to correlate at all with wifi strength to the ipad or the tivo and Moving tivo to moca didn't help.

Countless restarts of the devices, reconnected to tivo serivce repeatedly, reinstalled the app on all devices multiple times, no improvement.

Tivo sent a new Tivo Edge, no improvement (though it appears to fix other issues not addressed here).

We didn't have any of these issues on our Tivo Blaze we've had for 5 years. I haven't gotten anything but really basic routine troubleshooting steps out of tivo or even allowed to talk to upper level support directly.
See boxes expanding out of bottom right corner in attached image, I've been told it's an artifcating issue with the compression algorithm Tivo is using, if so is anyone else having this issue? It's quite annoying / disruptive.


----------

